# Preise



## bluemoon (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo Alle,

ich möchte mal gern in Erfahrung bringen was man verlagen kann.
Also hab hier mal gesucht... und eigentlich nur einen halbwegs brauchbaren Hinweis gefunden: 20/30 € die Stunde (htmlcoden).
Doch wie siehts es mit z.B. digitalisierung von Bilder aus (hab da mal vorlängerem was gelesen, das man dafür meist Pauschalpreise benutzt).

Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein Tabelle vermittelt, in der die Preise für die unterschiedlichen Arbeiten, rund um s Web, aufgelistet sind  o.ä.

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Paradizogeeko (13. Juli 2003)

Ich hoffe mal du hast die Programme mit dennen du arbeitest auch alle original - und hast schon ein Gewerbe angemeldet


----------



## bluemoon (13. Juli 2003)

Im Prinzip schon 
Danke dir mal für die rechtliche Hinweise.
Und klar brauch ich gewisse Software; aber zum Beispiel könnte man sich den Illu (der mir z.b. noch fehlt) über einen Domainerwerb bei 1&1 erwerben; naja und dann gibt es ja zum Glück freehtmlware. Yo und zu guter letzt gibt es auch noch gimp. 

So da dies nun abgehandelt wäre, fehlen nur noch die Preise...

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Juli 2003)

Wende dich doch einmal unverbindlich an die örtliche/regionmale IHK, die haben zum Teil Tabellen mit (ca.) Richtpreisen.

Zweitens könntest Du Recherchen im Internet oder bei Agenturen und Firmen in deiner Nähe machen.

"Globale" Tabellen nutzen Dir wenig, da die Preise von Gegendn zu Gegend schwanken!


----------



## bluemoon (13. Juli 2003)

Hi Thomas,

das mit der IHK is natürlich eine Option.
Hmm ob aber Firmen diese Werte an andere Preisgeben, da habe ich meine Zweifel, aber naja werde ich auch mal antesten.

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Juli 2003)

bluemoon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [ ...] Hmm ob aber Firmen diese Werte an andere Preisgeben, da habe ich meine Zweifel, aber naja werde ich auch mal antesten.
> 
> gruss
> bluemoon



Lol...

Du musst natürlich nicht da anrufen und fragen, sondern gebe der Firma einen "fiktiven" Auftrag und erbitte ein unverbindliches Angebot!


----------



## Avariel (14. Juli 2003)

Ein Blick auf http://www.kostenweb.de könnte sich lohnen...
Allerdings solltest du da imho immer bedenken das das Preise sind die in voller Höhe eigentlich
1. nur Profis verlangen können (ob du das bist musst du selbst entscheiden)
2. nur Firmen bezahlen können.


----------



## bluemoon (14. Juli 2003)

@Thomas: stimmt, an diese Variante habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gedacht 

@Avariel: Es sind Firmen (mittelständige Unternehmen), die meine Auftragergeber sein werden und deshalb mir den Preis auch zahlen können; natürlich werde ich kein Profigehalt in Anspruch nehmen, da ich noch kein Profi bin (mich aber -hoffentlich- dort hinbewege & und jetzt schon versuche das ganze so profesionell wie möglich zu gestalten... einige Faktoren sind mir da auch schon bewusst -Richtlinien, Code etc...). Ausserdem sollen die Preise hauptsächlich zur Orientierung dienen. 

Danke 

gruss
bluemoon


----------

